# How did you come up with your username/avatar?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Title says it all 

I came up with my username because I want a Bearded Dragon. BeardedDragon is a boring username, so I flipped it. DragonBearded. Still no good. So I tried other combos and I liked DragonBeards the best.

I got my Avater as a pic of my cute little mini, since I didnt have a bearded dragon to take a pic of.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

well elvis is my name and 332 was my third grade bus number which was my best year


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I love guppies so yep "guplove" suited me just fine!


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

I got mine from playing Half-Life over dial-up, they have a net graph that shows your packet loss, and since I was on dial-up, half the time it was a constant flatline...


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

207 is the telephone area code in maine and i just didnt want to be 207laura and thought it was funnier if i had 207lauras so now there are 207 of me and my avatar well... thats me!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried to make my name Mark sound like shark so I came up with smark. I know it doesn't work out well. I use what ever looks good for my avatar. Avatar always due to change.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, my username is albino because I LOVE!!!! albino fish, the 101 part is because I felt like I was taking a crash course in fish, my avatar(signature image really) is just an image i made in photoshop of my username.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Obsidian is just me. The whales tail was photographed when I went on a whale watching trip out of Santa Barbara and to the Channel Islands. We came across 4 humpbacks, two of which kept trying to get up under the boat and the captain kept having too back up and turn the engine off. I got a bunch of photos of them and a great one of a line of dolphins, but this one stands out the best. So there it is. Voila, a whales tail! FLIP!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

My user name: my initials.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

smark......you should have made it "shmark" or "shmarky".....lol
they wouldn't let me put my real username here because this is a family site... so i picked lohachata... it is the name of a fish... but most young folks don't recognize it as such...they only know it as yoyo...


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

it describes my favorite fish. and my avatar is of my favorite fish The zebra plec


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Lemme see...I dunno, I guess my sense of humor is kinda crazy, I have a crazy amount of tanks at home. Which the average person may have one or two right now I have about 8. One for each room of the house except the bathroom. Although, I was considering this http://www.fishnflush.com/ Hahahah! I couldn't imagine what would fit in there and that the water would be rather cold from the toilet tank water resting against the back side. All I can say now is that once we find a larger home I will no doubt be getting more tanks. Hope my husband is ready to make me some shelving units...Muahahahha! I have just recently been called the fish whisperer that would be a fun name. Ummm...my avatar is usually one of my fishy friends. Right now I have my melanoid axolotl before was my Green Spotted Puffer which has more personality then my dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

its after my all time fav guitarist man....BLS front man Zakk Wylde....


----------

